# Cold Weather Survival Helps



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Jerry,

Did you know there are some very simple things you can do this winter to help you body stay strong? I recently ran into Doug Simons (the herbalist who was the source of wisdom in the video set "Alternatives to Dentists"), and he showed me a very simple technique that humans living in northern climates used to keep themselves in top shape during cold months. Doug says this is his most powerful kidney medicine. Check out this short video that will show you how: http://www.growyourowngroceries.org/prepare-your-body-for-winter-how-to-wrap-your-kidneys/.






Thank you so much for writing your comments on both the "Do You Need Insurance?" video: http://www.growyourowngroceries.org...-marjory-wildcraft-discusses-her-perspecitve/

and on the "Sugar Addiction" article:

http://www.growyourowngroceries.org/have-you-elinimated-sugar-from-your-diet/

I am busy synthesizing all of the information on the sugar addiction into a plan to stop eating sweets, because I know it does not foster my strength and vitality. I have gone off and back on sugar many times over the years (usually after a dental visit), and have never been completely successful, so this will be a big one for me. I was deeply touched by the stories written in by both those of you who have overcome eating sweets, and those who like me, are still struggling. I feel certain that over time we will discover real answers. I will be writing more posts on the topic soon, and thanks again for your input!

Until next Tuesday&#8230;

Cheers!

Marjory

PS: I am so looking forward to the Central Texas Heralismo! Gathering in less than two weeks! If you live in the southwest and want to learn more about local traditional medicine, while having fun and meeting some amazing people, join us on Oct. 24-27. Learn more and register at: http://www.Herbalismo.org

And if you are planning on coming out to the "Be Prepared Life Changes" Expo in Lakeland, FL Nov. 2-3, I am enclosing a link to get a discount on your tickets. I will be there with my daughter who still loves to play "store". If you come by, please quiz her on math! Click here to get that ticket discount: http://www.lifechangesbeready.com/website/ticket-sales-november-2013/

Homegrown Food On Every Table!

www.GrowYourOwnGroceries.org

Marjory Wildcraft and The Backyard Food Production Team
[email protected]
©2013 by Backyard Food Production. Use of the content of these newsletters is only allowed if credit is prominently given to Backyard Food Production along with the link "www.GrowYourOwnGroceries.com"

Click on the link below to change your email address.
Change contact info
If you no longer wish to receive our emails, click the link below:
Unsubscribe
Rooster Crows Productions PO Box 1624 Bastrop, Texas 78602 United States

The information in this video is superb information for cold weather survival, so please read it & watch the video. Spread it to friends & family. It could save your life or someone you know. In addition, a similar practice is to wrap a handkerchief around the neck, to keep the blood flowing through the carotid artery from cooling down. In extreme cold, this can lead to brain fog, bad judgement, dangerous decisions, lack of attention to important details...and death.

Keeping the body core warm is critical, so good upper body clothing, a good vest, etc, will help here. Keeping the organs warm that are close to the surface is also critical, so this kidney wrap is excellent advice -it keeps the blood warm, as does wrapping the neck to protect the blood from cooling there.

I worked in 20 to 30 degree below weather in Denver on freight warehouse docks, hunting in the Rockies, etc, so have some good understanding of these issues.
Twice I have had to deal with the beginning stages of hypothermia; one of those with both myself, and both of my daughters. My son ate a hot dinner, went to sleep in his sleeping bag with plenty of body heat.

The three of us stayed up yacking with friends around a blazing fire watching the trillions of glittering beautiful ice crystals in the air. One woman made a grand statement (I have heard this twice -both from women -go figure...) "This is the greatest time of the year to go camping because of the beauty of the crisp, cold air; the stars and ice crystals look like glittering diamonds."
Well, the three of us did not have enough body temperature to warm the bags up. Solution -luckily, a couple people were still up, and the fire was still going enough to get warmed up, and make some hot drinks, and do some light exercises to get our blood flowing.
Valuable lesson that: eat hot food, get into your sleeping bag, and snore the night away.

Another time, the two oldest and I were hunting with my bil. Four of us in one tent was plenty of body heat, so we left the tent door unzipped a bit -(or forgot)...and it was on a slight incline down toward the door...by morning I had slid on the nylon floor out the door to my knees.
I woke up to ice crystals on my sleeping bag. Did the cold wake me? Did I feel it / were my feet cold? Nope; body heat and a good bag can keep you snug & warm in brutal cold.

What can the human body withstand? Depends on your attitude, training and physical condition. My son Ian has slept through two survival episodes of our family.
The other one was as a baby, he slept through a six hour hike in a horizontal blizzard -in the dark...much of it hanging upside down from my wife's neck (when I noticed, I would push him back up) meanwhile my oldest daughter sat on my back asking are we lost? are we going to die? my feet are cold...are we there yet? where are we going? etc etc...

Protect your heart & other organs from cold, protect your brain from cold, & protect your blood where it is exposed ( neck, kidneys) from cold. Make a hot meal, have a hot drink and...-GO TO SLEEP!!!

BTW...it may well be a brutal winter; started off bad for South Dakota at least...
be prepared...

I have written before about Papa Bear -Robert Whitmore...
He was the mountain man adviser for Jeremiah Johnson. My family took survival & hunter safety from him -at his home, and in his tipi -and handles one of the three authentic Hawken Rifles made for the movie -Robert Redford and the director received the other two...
Wed May 16, 2012
"The mental preparation is as important if not more important than having preps for if you cannot cope you cannot survive."
I want to do a fuller article, memorial, and philosophy of Robert Papa Bear Whitmore who my wife, and two oldest children were able to take hunter safety under in Colorado.
His basic dictum was: "BE WHERE YOU ARE AT." IE, have your mind on your situation and deal with reality, life & survival step by step. DO NOT PANIC. PANIC KILLS. CLEAR THINKING WILL KEEP YOU ALIVE....

In response to the article
How to Survive (Almost Anything) without Freaking Out (completely)
I said;

I think I would also call this "THE 100 POUND BUG OUT BAG."
It would be wise to also follow the gun culture dictum that: "The .32 in your back pocket is better than the .45 locked in your trunk."
An even better thing to remember and practice when away from home is something Papa Bear Robert Whitemore (see fn & separate post) taught us was that in an outdoors scenario, you should have the essentials: fire starter, signal devices, knife, shelter, etc, in a Butt Pack...and NEVER take that off, or be more than a few feet from it.
jerry
fn: "In a 1989 interview with The Rocky Mountain News, Whitmore said he had documented 33 cases in which peoples lives had been saved because of what they learned in his classes. Among his coups was the case of a woman who saved her husband and herself after they crashed their snowmobile in a snowstorm.

According to the newspaper story, the woman built a shelter, started a fire, and kept her injured husband alive for a day and a half until help arrived, all by using skills Whitmore had taught her when she was a teenager.

You know, the majority of people who die in the wilderness die needlessly,Whitmore said in the interview. With a little education, most of those lives could be saved.

Its a message Whitmores students and co-workers will never forget."

Instructor Biographies
Photo Gallery
In 1999, Papa-Bear Whitmore, Hunter Education Instructor for the Colorado Division of Wildlife and Survival Expert, decided he needed to pass his knowledge on to a younger generation so that it would carry on for years to come. Along those lines, he selected about a dozen individuals interested in becoming survival instructors so as to pass on his knowledge in an effort to reduce the number of needless deaths caused by lack of survival education. To become certified, each person had to spend 3 days and nights, out in the wilderness, with only their survival kit so they could have first-hand experience to relate to.
W.E.S.T., or Wilderness Education Survival Training, was created by a group of those trained by Papa-Bear. This group decided it was important to them to create survival classes and camps as a method to spread knowledge and education to people of all ages about what to do if lost in the wilderness.
Vision: Teaching multiple classes and/or camps to various groups each year. Constantly working to improve our knowledge and experience in outdoor survival in an effort to extend that knowledge to others.
Mission: Educate all people, both children and adults, in outdoor survival so they are prepared if ever lost or stranded.

IN MEMORY OF PAPA BEAR WHITMORE

Posted By:

dmnds2001

Send Email

Sat Jan 14, 2012 4:48 am |

Options

I have meant to do this for some time. Please read this post. If you are ever in any kind of survival situation at all, it can and will save your life. If it were not for Papa Bear, my family would likely not exist. My wife Elaine and I were caught 6 miles from anywhere high in the Rockies, in a blizzard, with our two toddler oldest children. We survived that night only because of what I had learned in Hunter Safety Class at a Colorado Division Of Wildlife Hunter Safety Class with Papa Bear Whitmore.

"4. While I do take pains (some) to not offend anyone politically (for now, and that may change) I would think that most folks on this list are fairly like minded.
.... It would be my guess that there are not too many "treehuggers" on the list. And as I have changed a lot over the years, let me put in a plug for a couple of my versions of treehuggers.
The #1 rule of survival in the wilderness in a critical situation according to "Papa Bear" Robert Whitmore (25 years ago he was paid a Per Diem fee of $500.00 to do search and rescue, so I would say he can say what he likes about survival); "BE WHERE YOU ARE AT."
This means: "Do not panic. Panic kills."
IN PLAIN ENGLISH THIS MEANS, ESPECIALLY TO A LOST CHILD, OR PANICKED PERSON; HUG A TREE. HAVE YOUR MIND WHERE YOU ARE AT. STAY THERE UNTIL YOU ARE CALM AND CAN THINK RATIONALLY. FOR MOST FOLKS, THAT JUST PLAIN MEANS STAY THERE UNTIL SOMEONE COMES AND GETS YOU."

http://www.ssrsi.org/Onsite/PDFbin/Art of Survival.pdf

Download PapaBear_Tribute.PDF

PapaBear.jpg
Papa-Bear
1927 - 2003
Papa-Bear, as head of the inter-tribal Bear Clan, was a spiritual leader to over 3,000 American Indians and through the 'making-of-relatives' ceremony was the grandfather, father and brother to over 150 people in the 'non-Indian' Bear Clan.
Many more people around the world knew Papa-Bear as either a Colorado Division of Wildlife Hunter Education instructor, or through his school, the Wilderness Institute of Survival Education ( W.I.S.E. ).
Papa-Bear helped to pass the law requiring hunter education classes in Colorado, and taught over 18,000 students since then. As a cold-weather travel safety and survival instructor, thousands more have learned safe highway and back-country travel practices. As an active researcher in back-country search and rescue techniques since the 1950's he helped develop many procedures that are now standard practice in search and rescue.

http://www.blogofdeath.com/2003/11/30/papa-bear-whitmore/
"Papa-Bear Whitmore, a survival expert and instructor, died on Oct. 22. Cause of death was not released. He was 76.
Born Robert Whitmore, the former Marine first became interested in survival skills in the early 1950s during the search for a missing girl. When he found her body, Whitmore dedicated his life to teaching hikers and campers how to survive outdoors.
For more than 40 years, Whitmore taught outdoor skills and hunter safety classes for the Colorado Division of Wildlife. He served with the Civil Defense Search and Rescue, and wrote the 14-page pamphlet, â€œThe Art of Survival,â€ which is distributed at the stateâ€™s wildlife agency.
The proprietor of the Wilderness Institute of Survival Education in Loveland, Colo., and the co-author of the book, â€œThe W.I.S.E. Guide to Wilderness Survival,â€ Whitmore taught thousands of students how to start fires and build shelters.
â€œYou know, the majority of people who die in the wilderness die needlessly. With a little education, most of those lives could be saved,â€ Whitmore once said.
Whitmore was also adopted into the Choctaw Nation in 1952."

http://www.wisesurvival.com/RememberancesPapaBear.shtml
************************************

Some additional thoughts on prepping & survivalism;

I have a long-term and whole-life view of what is normally termed prepping. It does not involve the normal prepping mindset, which after about 2 1/2 decades, I rejected as being unworkable in real life. I pulled the plug on that mindset and relocated, basically, to what Preppers would call my Bug Out Location...and that is where my entire family lives: on a rural Missouri Farm, surrounded by hundreds of other farms owned by other good people. 
This is my take on what I call the "Survivalist Mentality" aka the "Prepper Mindset." Granted, prepping of any kind is good, even if it is only mentally and emotionally, something I cultivated systematically by reading survivalist Post-Toastie novels for the last 30 some years. Whatever you do, may mean the difference between life and death for you and your family. Reading that literature was, to a large extent, what led me to decide to get the hell out of the big city, and just change my entire lifestyle: downsize, simplify, lighten the load, etc, but live where I would want to escape to when TSHTF:

-So much death and destruction that is to happen, will happen because of the the -survivalist mentality.- I have come to see that it is so damaging, because it holds out this carrot that you can stay in Babylon until the last second, slopping around with the rest of the turkey farm inmates, and then poofie presto; dodge the millions of other refugees, lack of food, water, societal veneer of -law and order,- (read marauders, gangsters, satanists, etc,) dodge the military roadblocks and patrols, evade the starving, hysterical, depraved and selfish cretins also on the road with your little family, and make it to paradise unscathed, with no deaths, rapes, or other horrors and atrocities.
Those survivalist teachers who have propagated that mentality, which is a selfish, destructive, and short-sighted one, will have perhaps done more damage in the final analysis, to tens of thousands of families, than had they never put pen to paper, or spoken a word on the airwaves. Perhaps. Time will tell. Survivalists were the ones leaving bloody fingernail marks on the outside gopherwood of the ARK. The Survivors were inside, warm and dry.
In fact, I will not be surprised if it does not turn out to be a very similar case again in these days, as it was in the days of Noah...Hmmmm...I remember reading that somewhere..."-
We love living in a region, which is for all practical realities, going to be a "Green Island of Survival" in a war-torn, drought stricken disease, pestilence, and famine ridden wasteland. We have never looked back, or missed a thing of what we left behind. We have our entire family here:
"We are where we are at, with our entire family together, because we faced everything we saw coming at us, with our children in our arms, and by our side. That is not a bad way to face the future, no matter how uncertain, or frightening it may be.
In fact, I will send a link by a man who recounts the Argentina 2001 collapse. He faced one time alone in the dark, and then after this collapse married, and he comments on how much difference it is facing darkness, danger and deprivation with loved ones right by your side;
http://www.silverbearcafe.com/private/10.08/tshtf1.html
I figure it is gonna beat the hell out of fighting my way across the countryside trying to evade curfews, roadblocks, etc, manned by foreign troops, NatPos, maybe Blackwater,
Obama Brown-shirts, and also dodge Zombies, outlaw gangs, renegade military forces, all out to hunt, kill & eat whatever they see, not to mention Terminator robots and drones.
Whether or not you agree with my religious outlook, there is still a lot of solid ideas you can glean from this book.
For my view of prepping:
http://www.howtogetoutofbabylon.com/ebook/ebook.htm

...and a few more comments:

"In event of a total breakdown, there has to be enough of a homogeneous (like minded, or unified) population base to care for itself.
You must have water, food production, favorable terrain, and many other things. Not too many areas of the country qualify as such."

This is a "life-critical area which I have long been concerned about and preparing for on a large scale -caring for our own health in the face of increasing environmental contamination
(witness Core-exit 9500 effects on gardens and orchards, chem-trails, etc) and decreasing quality of food, etc and the resultant decrease in the immune systems of the general population.
THIS COULD RESULT IN A MAJOR PANDEMIC, EVEN ZOMBIE HORDES; HOW WILL YOU DEFEND YOUR FAMILY IN SUCH A SCENARIO?

1.) The advice or plan which I have always advocated is reinforced by the quotation below from FerFAL;
"PROTECT YOUR FAMILY BY PROTECTING AS LARGE OF AN AREA AROUND YOU AS POSSIBLE."
ie, if you want to keep your own family free from contagious diseases, keep as large of an area of folks around you free of disease as well. The healthier they are, the healthier your family will remain. Pretty simple. My AO, (Area of Operation)...more accurately, SO (Sphere of Operation) I plan on and intend to protect, is a 100 mile radius around Springfield.

2.) SAID ANOTHER WAY;

. . . . . . . . . A good
. . . . . . man draws a circle around
. . . . himself and cares for those within
. . . .his. woman, his. children. Other. men
. . . draw. a. larger. circle. and. bring. within
. . .their. brothers. and sisters. But some men
. . have. a. greater. destiny...They .must .draw
. . .around. themselves. a. circle. that includes
. . . many, many more. Your father was one
. . . . of those men. You must decide
. . . . .for yourself whether you are 
. . . . . .as well. -Tic Tic,
. . . . . . . 10,000 B.C.

3.) Now, let me say that all a third way; Zig Ziglar, the great salesman and motivational speaker always said;
"You will get what you want, if you help enough other people get what they want."
So if you want to be safe, and provide safety for your family and friends?
Help the people surrounding you to be safe.

4.) Or yet a fourth way: Galen Chadwick's Well Fed Neighbor motto also says it well;
"The Best Defense in Hard Times is a Well Fed Neighbor."
http://wellfedneighbor.ning.com/
What I am saying is that the time will come, that in helping other people, you will be helping yourself and your family, and conversely, in withholding from others, you will be harming your own people.
Psalm 83 is a depiction of King David being surrounded by many peoples.
It is prophetic of what we, the remnant, will soon be facing, and it will take an unfathomable number of people to survive that time.
What that critical mass is, I do not know, but it will be several million people, I believe.
On the other hand, if say, 10 million people are all that remain from the entire population of this country...
having enough of a base of skills, knowledge, resources, tools, etc,
will be all that prevents us from living in the Stone Age Days, instead of the Pioneer Days....
I hope you get the picture; enough to start making a difference immediately in your family, neighborhood, community, and region.
For many, with the selfish survivalist attitude of "Us Four and No More," it will be a matter of life and death;
their own...and for far too many of them, it will be death.
Many will commit unjustified murder, thus affecting their eternal fate,
while others may kill the very person God sent to them with the knowledge or skills to save their life.

I HAVE WRITTEN EXTENSIVELY AND AT LENGTH ON MANY ASPECTS OF SURVIVAL AND PREPAREDNESS,
WITH A MAJOR FOCUS BEING THAT WHAT IS COMMONLY TERMED PREPAREDNESS AND SURVIVALIST LITERATURE
IS GRIEVOUSLY LACKING TACTICALLY AND EVEN MORE SO, STRATEGICALLY.
PUT SIMPLY, THEY ARE VERY SHORT SIGHTED AND DRASTICALLY LIMITED IN PLANNING AND PERSPECTIVE. Most of them should not be advising people at all.
I fear they are going to kill more people than they help...time will tell...

MY VIEWPOINT IS THAT WE NEED A RADICAL CHANGE OF LIFESTYLE;
GET RURALIZED, AND BE IN COMMUNITY.
"THE TIME OF THE LONE WOLF IS OVER..."
WELL, I WILL JUST QUOTE THE HOPI ELDERS IN TOTO,
AS IT IS AN EXCELLENT SUMMARY OF MY POSITION:

A Hopi Elder Speaks
You have been telling the people that this is the Eleventh Hour (and i have!!). 
Now you must go back and tell the people that this IS the Hour. 
And there are things to be considered&#8230;

Where are you living?
What are you doing?
What are your relationships?
Are you in right relation?
Where is your water?
Know your garden.
It is time to speak your Truth.
Create your community.
Be good to each other.
And do not look outside yourself for the leader.
Then he clasped his hands together, smiled, and said,
"This could be a good time!"
(AND I KNOW IT WILL BE, IN THE FINAL ANALYSIS, FRIGHTENING AS IT IS, BECAUSE WE WILL BE SEEING A CLEANSING, A
RE-CREATING, OF OUR LIVES AND
CULTURE,) 
There is a river flowing now very fast.
It is so great and swift that
there are those who will be afraid. 
They will try to hold on to the shore.
They will feel they are torn apart and will suffer greatly.
Know the river has its destination.
The elders say we must let go of
the shore, push off into the middle of the river,
keep our eyes open, and our heads above water.
And I say, see who is in there with you and celebrate. 
At this time in history, we are to take nothing personally.
Least of all ourselves. 
For the moment that we do, our spiritual growth and
journey comes to a halt.
The time for the lone wolf is over.
Gather yourselves!
Banish the word -- struggle -- from your attitude and your vocabulary. 
All that we do now must be done in a sacred manner and in celebration.
We are the ones we have been waiting for.

WINGS OF AN EAGLE - (HOW TO GET OUT OF BABYLON).pdf
WINGS of an EAGLE -- PDF

Russia Will Invade.pdf
Russia Will Invade America & Be Defeated

22766702-CWII.pdf
CIVIL WAR TWO
A.T. Hagan - In the Blink of an Eye Final.pdf
IN THE BLINK OF AN EYE
Geological Assessment of American Survival.pdf
GEOLOGICAL ASSESSMENT OF AMERICAN SURVIVAL

(also below)

Free State Project George Washington's Vision, Geological Assessment of American Survival etc etc

Carolinas, North or South vs Missouri? Warning, Long Montage

[Preparing-But-Not-Afraid] Chuck Baldwin's move to Montana "A lot of people are going to die because they thought they were smart enough to think for themselves."

(see below)
Joshua,

Thank you for the article,
Welcome to the Ozarks' first online magazine!

"These old hills are home to a people...."

Succinct, actually, short, sweet, hard to beat. )

I like the conclusion, especially the last passage;

"Life in these hills was hard.

Out of that hardness was bred a people - a people defined as stalwart, laconic, distrustful. A people self-reliant.

To define the Ozark region by its culture?

Some would say these peoples are a microcosm of all that makes the United States what it is.

This State of the Ozarks."

I have heard it said, in regard to Missouri, but specifically the Plateau, "we could close the borders and be just fine." 
Geographically, demographically, etc, SW MO, along with a chunk of NW AR, some of NE OK, and SE KS,
and you have an extremely cohesive region, with borders defined by the terrain, water, ranches, farms, forests, and people who OCCUPY that region.

We need to localize food, industry, energy and currency.
If we do that, we may someday see a people, and a region, with a vast difference in its "survival quotient" from the rest of the nation.
This area has traditionally been considered one of the poorest and roughest areas of the country to make a living.
I hold that is perhaps the wealthiest, and certainly safest place to ride out the storms headed our way."""

so if my work and info help can help you draw a circle of safety around your family there in Oregon, and Lee Ann's in Florida, and Delia's In Arizona, etc,it will help define a far, far greater circle
of safety around a centrally located, and much more concentrated circle here in the Midwest. Should any, or all of you, have need to "fall back" --whether an individual, or en mass, as a family clan --we will be doing our level best to be ready to receive you with open arms and loving hearts. That is my vision. Pure and simple. In that I see a major redoubt, or refuge area here in Mo and Ar, etc, we talk about that a lot, but realize; that is for you also should you need to head this way. Everything we can do to help anyone establish a farm/refuge anywhere in the country, we will do. There are folks with refuges on the group all over the country; Texas, SC, Ohio, NY, etc. People came to the meeting from NY, Va, SC, Tx. etc.
Many places will be way-stations; we know of some already. They may be there to help thousands of people, or may be there to help ten people. Then they may be told to pack up, and head to the next way station.
Rest assured; there is one mind behind all of this, so do what you are called to do, and observe the number one rule of survival according to Papa Bear Whitmore; "BE WHERE YOU ARE AT."

jerry


----------



## Trubble (Oct 27, 2013)

Wish I could have kept the property in MO that the love of my life finished out his life on! Taxes were overdue...


----------



## Jenna (Oct 19, 2013)

jeremiyah said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> Did you know there are some very simple things you can do this winter to help you body stay strong? I recently ran into Doug Simons (the herbalist who was the source of wisdom in the video set "Alternatives to Dentists"), and he showed me a very simple technique that humans living in northern climates used to keep themselves in top shape during cold months. Doug says this is his most powerful kidney medicine. Check out this short video that will show you how: http://www.growyourowngroceries.org/prepare-your-body-for-winter-how-to-wrap-your-kidneys/.
> 
> ...


Usually, it is caused by something very simple, such as unfamiliarity with cold climates or natural tendency to have slightly low body temperature. If your cold sensitivity is very severe, however, it might be a sign of some serious health problems, such as anemia or thyroid disorders. In this case, you really should voice your concern to your doctor.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 19, 2013)

*If your cold sensitivity is very severe,*

Usually, it is caused by something very simple, such as unfamiliarity with cold climates or natural tendency to have slightly low body temperature. I however, it might be a sign of some serious health problems, such as anemia or thyroid disorders. In this case, you really should voice your concern to your doctor.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jenna, it isn't necessary to include all of the original quoted text when posting. You CAN delete out what you need to!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Especially when the post is REALLY long and you're the first one to respond to it.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Especially when the post is really, really, really long....


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

One of the best things you can do to keep warm are to keep your extremities warm. Hands, feet and especially the head. Most people don't seem to know how much heat escapes from the head


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Jenna, it isn't necessary to include all of the original quoted text when posting. You CAN delete out what you need to!


When I try to delete part of a quote I wind up deleting everything. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Caribou said:


> When I try to delete part of a quote I wind up deleting everything. what am I doing wrong?


The ending looks like this: [/QUOTE]

The beginning looks like this:


Caribou said:


> You need to leave in between these only the portion you want to quote.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Jeremiya, I mean this in the kindest way possible. Is there any way you could make your posts shorter and more succinct? Or, also post a 100 word summary for those of us who prefer cliff notes to dissertations?


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Country Living said:


> Jeremiya, I mean this in the kindest way possible. Is there any way you could make your posts shorter and more succinct? Or, also post a 100 word summary for those of us who prefer cliff notes to dissertations?


I apologize & will do that. All three ideas are excellent. Add sticking to one topic per post:0)

I do a lot of research on an enormous number of areas and have done all four BC I am paid to do it. 
I get sloppy...sorry.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you.......


----------

